# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Universitair Centrum Sint-Jozef

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Universitair Centrum Sint-Jozef 
Leuvensesteenweg 517 
Kortenberg

Bezoek de website van Universitair Centrum Sint-Jozef


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Universitair Centrum Sint-Jozef.*

----------


## den890

Dag Leontien,

Ik heb persoonlijk heel goede ervaringen met dit ziekenhuis.
Na de geboorte van onze dochter (2de kind) kreeg ik regelmatig een depressie, de dokter schreef medicijnen, ziekteverlof, ik kwam er weer bovenop en kon weer alles aan tot de volgende depressie( toch 2 x per jaar). Ik was toen 23 jaar. Ik ben op de duur bij een psychiater belandt, waar ik 20 jaar ben bij geweest, maar het ging zo maar door.
Depressie, dan weer alles aankunnen, tot ik weer volkomen uitgeput was.
Ik heb ook 6 opnames gehad in verschillende ziekenhuizen, zonder oplossing.
De laatste depressie was erg zwaar, ik raakte er niet bovenop, en op een gegeven moment zei de psychiater, ik weet niet meer welke medicatie ik je nog moet voorschrijven, niets helpt, misschien kan je eens naar Antwerpen gaan voor elektro-shocks. Voor we het wisten stonden mijn man en ik weer buiten, zonder door verwijzing of wat dan ook. Spijtig genoeg heb ik doen na een paar dagen alléen zitten thuis, een zelfmoordpoging gedaan, ik was het beu, voelde mij tot last voor mijn man en kinderen.
Ik weet zelfs niets meer, mijn man heeft de ambulance gebeld, die me naar Gasthuisberg heeft gebracht, mijn leven heeft aan een zijden draad gehangen naar het schijnt.
Na een paar dagen ben ik overgebracht naar St.Jozef in Kortenberg.
Ik heb 10 maanden opname gehad, maar men heeft wel gevonden, wat er al die jaren met me scheelde. Ik heb een bipolaire stoornis (manisch-depressief) over geërfd van mijn moeder.
Ik ben nu reeds 7 jaar min of meer stabiel, ik heb nog wel de schommelingen, die blijven altijd aanwezig, maar niet meer die hoge pieken en dalen.
Verder sta ik sinds 7 jaar op mutualiteit, en zal ik nooit meer kunnen uit werken gaan, maar de kwaliteit van mijn leven is er voor mijn man, de kinderen en mij wel enorm op vooruit gegaan. Het is leefbaar, de dalen beperken zich nu tot periodes van heel weinig energie, nood aan slapen, maar geen depressies meer.
Ik ben het personeel van Sint-Jozef enorm dankbaar.

----------


## pruts

KLIPP

Goede ervaring mee! Een aanrader als je echt vastzit met jezelf (in't begin lijkt het alsof je er niets aan hebt, maar geleidelijk aan voel je gewoon de verandering) geen makkelijke afdeling, groepsleven enzo,... Maar echt effectief! 
Ik schreef mij 4 nov vorig jaar in voor een jaar lang analytische therapie en heb zo ongeveer al een keer of 10 de neiging gehad om het af te bollen, maar ben tot op heden nogsteeds gebleven (en heb daar nog altijd geen spijt van!) Ik heb diverse klinieken in't Antwerpse gezien en zo verhuist van de ene naar de andere (een poging ertussen en een gedwongen periode). Eigenlijk moest ik naar een gesloten intensieve behandeleenheid (zo luidde het advies omdat er zogenaamd niet veel meer met mij aan te vangen viel) Dankzij een onafhankelijk psychiater ben ik op 't KLIPP terechtgekomen en ben daar nogsteeds dankbaar voor! KLIPP kan echt voor verandering zorgen!!

----------


## nooitmeerbenzo's

Mijn ervaring met het UC Sint-Jozef is ronduit slecht. Ik verwijs hiervoor naar de rubriek "Internetbehandelingen benzodiazepines" op dit forum, zie http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...0035#post80035

Het meeste van wat ik daar schrijf is van toepassing op dat ziekenhuis.

Aan al wie een slaapprobleem heeft of zijn benzodiazepines wil afbouwen: ga NOOIT naar Sint-Jozef in Kortenberg. Je komt er slechter uit. Dat kan ik je op een blaadje geven.

nooitmeerbenzo's

----------

